

Apple Watch users struggle to find a compelling use - denzil_correa
http://nypost.com/2015/07/08/apple-watch-users-struggle-to-find-a-compelling-use/

======
freiervogel
I'm a bit of a fanboy for all the shiny Apple products, but wasn't entirely
excited about the watch. Still, I pre-ordered the sport version and waited.

Then, the stores had personal fittings. I went in to take a look, and came out
changing my preorder to the stainless watch with the link bracelet. It's a
nice watch, looks great, and I figured it'd be kinda cool to play with.

Fast forward a month, and it's become a part of my everyday activity. I don't
miss messages anymore because of the haptic taps --- I used to miss messages
all the time because I frequently don't feel my phone's vibration in my
pocket.

I used it to check in last time I took a flight. Barcode goes to screen via
Passbook. Just like the Starbucks app. And ApplePay is great where you can use
it. I have an iPhone 5S, so it opened that world to me.

Every day, I use the activity monitor to keep me motivated. I use a bluetooth
heartrate monitor as a more accurate HR measure while working out, and pair it
to the watch. Works great. (The watch is not a reliable HR monitor when you're
moving around a lot -- it's not designed to be).

I control my music via the watch, use bluetooth headphones all day now.

When driving, the watch guides me -- no more holding my phone to see the
map...the haptic + just in time directions are great.

I've taken the occassional call through the watch (you use it as a
speakerphone).

It's a winner, and will only get better from here. It's a great fitness
companion that lets you keep your phone in your pocket for all kinds of
things, which feels remarkably more convenient.

No one NEEDS one. It's useful jewelry. That's compelling enough for me.

~~~
lsiunsuex
Took the words right out of my mouth

My personal uses:

At the beach - it allows me to keep my phone away from sand while still being
able to control music / get messages / get email.

Answer my phone while washing dishes or working in the yard and my hands are
wet or dirty

The activity monitor works great and is a nice addition when the wife and I go
on bike rides

My wife was a skeptic also (as most people are) - I told her I wanted her to
have one (why should I be the only one to have all the fancy toys) - she
resisted, but said ok. 3 weeks later, she's attached to it as much as I am.
Though, the first thing out of her mouth was "can i browse the internet with
this?" A valid question, but clearly a question from a non technical person,
haha

------
tpower
Great insight!

